# BATUMI | Projects & Construction



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Z.Gorgiladze ave.*










*Khimshiashvili st.*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/3063062?with_photo_id=51011649


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Lech and Maria Kaczynski Street*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/3063062?with_photo_id=51011649


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Restaurant


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.62...1.629662,41.599345&spn=0.003817,0.008256&z=18


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.629923,41.599082&num=1&t=k&ie=UTF8&ll=41.629662,41.599345&spn=0.003817,0.008256&z=18


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Restaurant


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5515955432/sizes/l/in/set-72157626239191988/[/URL


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5515959896/in/set-72157626239191988/


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Alphabetic Tower Live Camera ანბანის კოშკი


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Alphabetic tower*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://forum.ge/?f=29&showtopic=34246796&st=390


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3063062?with_photo_id=51766915


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3063062?with_photo_id=51766915


----------

